# Chausson Odyssey 78



## 93540 (May 1, 2005)

I am contemplating changing my 12 year old CI Mizar for a 5 year old Chausson Odyssey 78. I note that Magnor had a problem with the payload (April 9 2006), but can any member who has kept an Odyssey (or an older Chausson) give me advice generally about the wisdom of buying a Chausson?
Stephen


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't know if this is any help but we bought a new Alegro just over two years ago which was based upon the Renault Master. The Renault part was excellent but the problem we had with the Allegro was the lack of storage area, the small bathroom and the payload.
We increased the payload from around 300kg to 800kg by having the van replated to 3900kg, this was just a paper excercise and cost around £250.
Apart from this the Chausson itself was fine and we only changed for the extra storage space and rear bathroom on the Burstner. Unfortunately it is based on a Fiat which is the downside until all the problems have been resolved.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a 2007 Chausson Welcome 85. I like it a lot, and it has worked faultlessly from day one. All the component parts have performed well, with no problems.
As I was about to pick up my new 'van I met a guy in a previous year's model, he too was very impressed with his 'van. 
That takes us back to 2006, just one year later than the 'van you have your eye on.
Significantly, Forest Holidays have chosen Chaussons as their hire 'vans, so if they have done some research then maybe they also can see that these vans are well made and long lasting.


----------



## 93540 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks MikeCo. Helpful to know the limitations of the Chausson, especially regarding payload, and the answers to remedy this. You are a star!


----------



## 93540 (May 1, 2005)

And also thanks to you, SpaceRunner. I will arrange to get a PX price on my Mizar on Monday! I will post if I can afford to change.
Stephen


----------

